# Buen libro para iniciar programación



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 12, 2006)

hola, alguien me recomendaria algun buen libro para iniciarme en la programacion 
(partiendo desde zero) muchisimas gracias
saludos


----------



## neontiger (Jul 12, 2006)

en que lenguaje te gustaria aprender a programar??


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 13, 2006)

que tipos de lenguaje hay ?
agradeceria que alguin me hiciera un pequeña introduccion
GRACIAS I SALUDOS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola,

Dale una miradita a este tema, te puede ser muy util:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/lenguaje-prefieres-292/

Saludos.


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 13, 2006)

me gustari empezar con el visual basic ja q parece el mas facil
alguien me recomienda un buen libro..etc


----------



## darea (Jul 14, 2006)

Aquí tienes el manual con el que aprendí yo. No trae nada sobre programación de puertos serie o paralelo pero una vez sepas lo básico lo demas lo podras aprender en este mismo foro.

http://www.tecnun.es/asignaturas/Informat1/ayudainf/aprendainf/VisualBasic6/vbasic60.pdf


----------



## unikomakina (Jul 19, 2006)

yo te recomiendo un libro de anaya que arriba pone manual imprescindible y se llama "programacion" es de Greg Perry y en el te introduce en el mundo de la programacion desde 0 hablandote un poco de todos los lenguajes un poco y luego profundiza en algunos (bastantes) te guia en que lenguaje te interesaria mas elegir. haces incluso algun programilla secillo en visual basic


----------



## Danyan (Jul 19, 2006)

Hola:

Es la primera vez que entro al foro y mi intención era hacer la pregunta inversa, siendo informaciónrmatico por donde empiezo para aprender electrónica,
pero abriré otro post para eso ;-)

Si quieres aprender a programar Visual Basic es una buena opción porque
obtienes resultados rapidamente y es muy vistoso, pero tratandose de un foro de electrónica yo casi te recomendaria aprender Lenguaje C, ya que a la hora de programar a bajo nivel te dará mas juego.
De C hay libros de la editorial Rama del autor Fco. Javier Ceballos que son bastante didacticos, vamos que no solo te enseñan el lenguaje sino que sirven de introducción a la programación.

Si lo que quieres es hacer aplicaciones para Windows que usen bases de datos, lo más rapido es Visual Basic, o incluso Access que incorpora una versión digamos reducida de Visual Basic.

Luego está la programación web, que si optas por Visual Basic el salto a ASP es
muy rápido (HTML a parte).

Una vez que decidas el lenguaje (aunque algun purista te dirá que primero aprendas metodologia de la programación y programes sobre el papel, lo cual no es malo ni mucho menos). el siguiente paso es decidirte por las herramientas (editor/compilador/diseño de interfaces).

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Dani


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 20, 2006)

muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas
SALUDOS


----------

